# New mantids to hobby - dream mantid



## cloud jaguar (Oct 10, 2008)

I was wondering, what type of mantid do you WISH was in the hobby but not yet? also, what is the most recent mantid to enter the hobby?

~Arkanis


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 10, 2008)

If someone could only culture these guys... :mellow: 

metal mantis


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 10, 2008)

My current dream mantis is _Hierodula salomonis_. The common name is Jade mantis. This species has the size and ease rearing common to the larger _Hierodula sp._ with some very interesting coloration.

I hope to get some oothecae from England after the first of the year.

S-


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to getting some B. Mendica soon. I have wanted them since I started this hobby. I also cant wait to get some P.W.'s, since Ive had some success with P.O.'s. I want to try I. Diabolica and Idolmorpha some day, as well as any Unicorn Sp. and any Sybilla Sp. and when I am more experienced, and I really want to successfully breed Orchids. As far as what is not in culture, I would love to get my hands on one of these, or since we are dreaming, an ooth from one of these:


----------



## londonmantid (Oct 11, 2008)

As spanish, no doubt, Apteromantis aptera: if thisd mean that is out from the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species

more realisticly im allways for T. elegans


----------



## Giosan (Oct 11, 2008)

My (Sandra) dream mantis is the Cilnia humeralis!! I really want them.

And Giorgio's dream mantis is the Idolomantis diabolica. We have them... but need to breed them


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 11, 2008)

Deroplatys sp, anyone of them thats not in culture, like D.truncata

One of my most wanted is the hooded leaf mantis


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm with Morph, I want some new dead leafs!


----------



## Pelle (Oct 11, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Deroplatys sp, anyone of them thats not in culture, like D.truncataOne of my most wanted is the hooded leaf mantis


I believe _D. truncata_ is in culture, I read that some people from Arthropodia ( France ) sold them on a exchange fair in Belgium..


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 11, 2008)

My 'most wanted list' would definitely include Green Leaf Mantis - choeradodis rhombicollis - a costa rican hooded mantis appearing on the top-left corner of the cover of "Praying Mantids - Keeping Aliens" book. I looked online and found nothing out about it. Does anyone know where online i can see pics of its front?

Those are cool looking ones you all posted ! Wow i especially like that D. Truncata ! that one is definitely on my most wanted list. wow, Apteromantis has some wild looking eyes!

Darkspeed - what are P.Os and P.Ws ? also, what is that camo mystery mantis in the pic?


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 11, 2008)

Giosan said:


> My (Sandra) dream mantis is the Cilnia humeralis!! I really want them. And Giorgio's dream mantis is the Idolomantis diabolica. We have them... but need to breed them


I agree Sandra, I desire the Cilnia humeralis as well. I just need to do some research on reering them. (sigh) maybe one day.

Idolo, it's funny how one of the most morphologically primitive species of mantid (Metallyticidae) are not cultured. I would love to have those. But my choice would have to be the wide-arm. I love aggressive mantids.


----------



## Christian (Oct 11, 2008)

_Metallyticus_ is in culture; it's just not available to the public yet.

- The mantid from the pic is a _Kishinouyeum_; similar are _Phyllothelys_ and _Ceratocrania_ - definitely on the wanted list.

- _Parablepharis_

- _Toxodera/Paratoxodera_

- _Stenophylla_


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 11, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> Darkspeed - what are P.Os and P.Ws ? also, what is that camo mystery mantis in the pic?


Pseudocreobotra Ocellata and Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii respectively. Apparently "Camo Mantis" is called Kishinouyeum. I'd love to have one of those, but sadly if it is on Christian's most wanted list I'll probably never even see one


----------



## pohchunyee (Oct 11, 2008)

Feather Mantis!!!!!!


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 11, 2008)

While I will admit that the toxodera and paratoxoders sp. have the most wicked looking faces of all mantids, I dont really care for their hunchback appearance. I prefer mantids with good posture lol.

I also forgot to list Parhymenopus Davidsoni. But like I said before I am really just looking forward to raising B. Mendica next, and hopefully breeding them. Ive got an ooth on the way, and just cant wait.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 11, 2008)

Christian said:


> _Metallyticus_ is in culture; it's just not available to the public yet.- The mantid from the pic is a _Kishinouyeum_; similar are _Phyllothelys_ and _Ceratocrania_ - definitely on the wanted list.
> 
> - _Parablepharis_
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter to me whether it's in culture or not, it's still not available to the public. &lt;_&lt; And that's what I want.


----------



## blitzmantis (Oct 12, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> My current dream mantis is _Hierodula salomonis_. The common name is Jade mantis. This species has the size and ease rearing common to the larger _Hierodula sp._ with some very interesting coloration.I hope to get some oothecae from England after the first of the year.
> 
> S-


I agree, I wanted one of these shortly after getting a mantis but no-one sold them


----------



## Birdfly (Oct 12, 2008)

_ Parablepharis_, forgot about that one. Most definately on my top wanted list, looks like its from another planet.

Id still like to be succesful with _Plistospilota guinnensis_ and try _Macromantis hyalina_.spelling.

I'd like to try some of the _Eremiaphilidae_ too, always found hot and dry environments easier to create.


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 12, 2008)

My ultimate "dream" mantid that I've wanted to breed since day 1 was _Gongylus, gongylodes_. I'm raising them now, and i am confident that I will breed them.


----------

